# 105 5700 to Ultegra 6700...worth the effort in my case?



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Quick rundown...my new Spec Tarmac came with a full 5700 group. I did some thinking and I could upgrade to the 6700 shifter, F/R derailleur for around <$200 if I play my cards right.

I can pick up the 3 components for around $450 or so, remove the new 5700 and more than likely fire sale it for $275 or so (which is actually a pretty good stinking deal for someone).

This would put my cost somewhere around $200 or less plus some elbow grease.

My question is would it be worth the effort? I'd have to shell out the $$, do the swap, readjust the bike and then find a buyer for the 105 components. I'd have to strike while the iron is hot while my 105 set is new...

Would this be more effort than its worth?


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

The more I read about it...the more it seams it may not be worth the effort.

I got this in my head because a few weeks ago, I went from a 105 cassette and Tiagra chain to an Ultegra cassette/chain and it made a big difference in how smooth the crank action feels and it shifts better...I was thinking going to other Ultegra components would have the same effect...but the more I read, that may not be the case...

Still open for suggestions...


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I would not do it. Test ride a bike with Ultegra and see if it works better enough for all that effort.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not worth it, IMO. You're going to get near zero payback for your trouble and that $200. I'm actually surprised you noticed a difference with the cassette/ chain swap. 

Maybe you did some tweaks/ tuning during the swap?? IME the setup/ dialing in is far more important in attaining quick/ crisp shifts than the groupset alone.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Not worth it, IMO. You're going to get near zero payback for your trouble and that $200. I'm actually surprised you noticed a difference with the cassette/ chain swap.
> 
> Maybe you did some tweaks/ tuning during the swap?? IME the setup/ dialing in is far more important in attaining quick/ crisp shifts than the groupset alone.


Thanks for the reply...I'm going to stick with what I have.

As for the swap...I'm really thinking the chain might be the culprit. Comparing the Tiagra chain to the Ultegra, the difference is immediate in terms of build quality.

My original setup was a Tiagra chain, 105 cassette for my riding kit and the same chain/Tiagra cassette on my trainer wheel. The ride was nice but had a weird "vibration" to it...especially with the trainer wheel (indoor trainer). 

I bought new wheels, plopped on an Ultegra Cassette/chain. Moved the 105 cassette to the trainer wheel and POOF, the vibration was gone on both wheels. The shifting is notably smoother on the Ultegra cassette as well.

On a side note, having all 3 cassettes side by side, I can say the Tiagra is pretty lackluster in terms of fit/finish and weight. I wouldn't hesitate going to a 105 if I had been running one of those. The difference between Ultegra and the 105 is there...but not as drastic.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Typetwelve said:


> *My question is would it be worth the effort?* I'd have to shell out the $$, do the swap, readjust the bike and then find a buyer for the 105 components. I'd have to strike while the iron is hot while my 105 set is new...
> 
> Would this be more effort than its worth?


No. It will still be Shitmano and therefore inferior to either Campy or SRAM.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Sram of the breaking levers and exploding derailleurs. I do like their chains though.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> No. It will still be Shitmano and therefore inferior to either Campy or SRAM.


I haven't heard too many refer to Shimano as ****...it may be different strokes for different folks but Shimano is well made stuff and quite durable. I test rode SRAM but it didn't do it for me, personal preference I guess.

Now campy...I've never had the pleasure of riding their setups...one day perhaps.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Typetwelve said:


> On a side note, having all 3 cassettes side by side, I can say the Tiagra is pretty lackluster in terms of fit/finish and weight. I wouldn't hesitate going to a 105 if I had been running one of those. The difference between Ultegra and the 105 is there...but not as drastic.


Except for brief test rides, I have no experience with Tiagra components, so can't comment, but I've purchased (and interchanged) both 105 and Ultegra chains and cassettes and see no performance differences. 

I actually prefer the somewhat smoother finish on the 105 cassettes. As you say in another post, just my preference...


----------

